# Question about endoscopy



## Lauri (Nov 23, 2004)

I am having an endoscopy on 12/20. While I am looking forward to it possibly helping me, I am nervous about it also. I know people on here have said it's not big deal, but I have read in a few places where some drs. don't give you any drugs before you have it done. They only spray your throat. Is this true? I assumed she would give me something to relax me and the spray. I have not talked about the particulars as this was decided over the phone and I see her on the 18th, then have the scope on the 20th. I'm sure she'll tell me on the 18th what her practice is, but I'll go crazy w/nervousness between now and then. On the one hand I can't imagine NOT having meds, but on the other hand, people who have not had them said it was good because there was no recovery time. Then someone else wrote that they had a lot of gas after the procedure. Why would you have gas from an endoscopy? That's the LAST thing I need as that is a big part of my problem to begin with! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiI had one very recently and they gave me something to completely knock me off -- it's like a snap of fingers, this minute I was saying something to the dr., a few seconds later I was just completely off. Didn't and still don't remember a thing about the actual procedure although I'm pretty clear about what happened before and afterwards. I even remember trying to tell them something I thought was important at the time when I came to but all I could do was mumbling something senseless, LOL... No gas or stomach pain whatsoever. Just a lil bit of sore throat when coming back home probably from them inserting a tube down my esophagus...Where I did it, you could have the choice of staying awake -- they told me it wouldn't be a good idea cos most people get scared by that memory, so I just chose to be completely knocked off. And it turned out to be a good choice.Hope this helps a lil. Best of luck and keep us updated.Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had the option of no drugs, but did it drugged. I have done a smaller tube down that way to collect bile undrugged and it wasn't bad.With colonoscopy (the other end) they do put air into the colon to make easeir to see everything. I don't know if they do that up top. If they did i was done belching by the time I woke up.I think some of it is how nervous you are likely to be and how well you can relax during other medical proceedures.


----------



## Lauri (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks to you both your input. I wonder if I should call the drs office and ask them instead of worrying all week about it! I'll just ask the secretary if I'll need someone to drive me home. That should tell me something!


----------



## Lauri (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I just called. The secretary said yes, that I'd need someone with me because the dr. will use "conscious sedation" and I won't be able to drive. I said "YEAH." So that at least is ONE less worry. Now if I could just get rid of the other 999,999 things I worry about on a given day, I'd be all set. Unfort. when I've had colonoscopies, the sedation has knocked me for a loop. Throwing up etc. Although the last one wasn't that bad. I can discuss this all w/dr. on tues as I see her 2 days before the actual scope.Thanks again for your help!


----------

